# smaller motors



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Right next to it on the page was this motor.

Not electric, but 400bhp @40kilos!!!!


----------



## jwiger (Oct 18, 2014)

PhantomPholly said:


> ...Not electric, but 400bhp @40kilos!!!!


That car is a hybrid, I want to see the MGs and battery pack for it.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

here's a copy of the spec sheet


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

shyanadsouza said:


> I have no Name in my Database for Mention here in this Post Regarding "Smaller Motors".


Hi shyanadsouza
Please reply with something that will show that you are not a robot or I will decide that you are and ban you


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

main issue I have w/smaller motors is that they are usually less efficient (and require higher capacity cooling system and electrical system for a given power rating). plus they need gigantic reduction stages (again, efficiency)

and compared to the battery, a few extra lbs of motor really isn't much to worry about (especially if it is more efficient)

plus, it looks like an open fan motor vs liquid cooled?!? talk about hiding the bulk.

I'm not surprised deltawing would take the gimmicky approach.


----------



## ishiwgao (May 5, 2011)

dcb said:


> plus, it looks like an open fan motor vs liquid cooled?!? talk about hiding the bulk.
> 
> I'm not surprised deltawing would take the gimmicky approach.


sorry could you explain what do you mean when you say open fan motor vs liquid cooled is gimmicky?


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

i can't explain the crappy article, I'm not even going to try.

can you explain the random motor comparison? why do they show what looks like a single phase capacitive start motor, and say "The DHX Falcon, at front, produces 80 hp and is equivalent to the *typical automotive electric motor shown behind*, yet is 75 percent less bulky (Credit: DHX Electric Machines)"

why did they leave the attachment on the motor?

why not show the radiator and coolant resivoir and pump on the "less bulky" motor (and stick some random attachment on it)?


----------



## ishiwgao (May 5, 2011)

dcb said:


> can you explain the random motor comparison? why do they show what looks like a single phase capacitive start motor, and say "The DHX Falcon, at front, produces 80 hp and is equivalent to the *typical automotive electric motor shown behind*, yet is 75 percent less bulky (Credit: DHX Electric Machines)"
> 
> why did they leave the attachment on the motor?
> 
> why not show the radiator and coolant resivoir and pump on the "less bulky" motor (and stick some random attachment on it)?


im sorry! my bad. I was looking at the data sheet in the post before yours and then i read your comment, so i thought you were referring to something in the datasheet. I understand now!

yes I agree with you on the different comparisons between 2 types of motors. It's not fair in this sense. I've also read another article that said the back motor was 1.5HP, which is kinda weird


----------



## sirwattsalot (Aug 27, 2012)

If a motor is too small for the car it will run very hot and it will be overloaded. A motor under heavy load will draw too much current and so efficiency will be poor. However, many industrial motors that were never intended to run a car, are built much too heavy. I personally like the AC-50 and other AC models because they are fairly light weight, powerful and very efficient. So, it is not simply large verses small motors. If you try to make your car with a cheap washing machine motor from a salvage yard, the results will speak for themselves.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

sirwattsalot said:


> If a motor is too small for the car it will run very hot and it will be overloaded. A motor under heavy load will draw too much current and so efficiency will be poor. However, many industrial motors that were never intended to run a car, are built much too heavy. I personally like the AC-50 and other AC models because they are fairly light weight, powerful and very efficient. So, it is not simply large verses small motors. If you try to make your car with a cheap washing machine motor from a salvage yard, the results will speak for themselves.


Ya it is not simply the size of the motor as in physical size, but the size as in the design limits. Some specialized motors produce good power and have cooling sufficient to their anticipated load but are small - only problem is they are usually expensive too.

Here is a 50Kg/110lb motor from Siemens designed to produce 260Kw / 350hp continuously. For comparison, the best current aircraft motor package coming into production today is the Rotax 915i, which will produce 127hp continuously and weighs over 185 lbs.


----------

